# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Probleme me moderatoret!

## Gjinokastra

Postoj shpesh tek forumi i gjuhes Shqipe, edhe pse Smodet e kane bere te qarte qe te mos postohen faqe te tera pa referenca kredibel, prape ka mijera postime spam.

Gjithsesi ajo qe po me vret fare tani eshte se jo vetem qe lejohen postimet mbeturina, por tani ka dale edhe me kq se kaq. 

Thjesht i shpjegova nja malazezi sesi shqiptohen germat "gj" edhe "q" , ja tregova se slllavet nuk i kane keto germa, por ai nga pa dija nuk dinte.

Cfare ndodh, dikush nga modet aty shkon edhe ma fshin postimin pa dhene asnje aryse as me PM?!

Domethene, lejohet postim karagjoz si "q" apo "gj" i kane edhe sllavet(nen kuptohet ne menyre shqiptimi) dicka qe nuk eshte e vertete! Sepse keto germa ne menyre Shqiptimi ne Evrope jane unike te Shqipes me HUngarishten. Pra lejohet ai postimi idiot ku keto germa te vecanta te Shqipes paskan simotra sllave, PA FAKTE! 

NDersa kur une ja krahasoj me fonemat e tyre perkatese, edhe e vertetoj qe nuk ka gjuhesi qe te pranoj ndonje idiotsi te tille si sllavishte me "q" apo "gj"(ne shqiptim), shkon dikush nga modet edhe ma fshin postimin.

Pra duke lene nje fallcitet shkencor QESHARAK! Sllavet nuk shqiptojne dot Shqipen "q" apo "gj". Edhe duke fshire referencen serioze gjuhesore qe vertetonte qe jane fonema te ndryshme, edhe se ne Evrope i ka vetem Shqipja me Hungarishten, gjuhet sllave nuk kane lidhje fare.

--

Tani nuk dua te drejtoj gishtin, por sa here kam nje "bashke" bisedim me modin "Dias10" shpesh me fshihen postimet pas asnje arsye. Nuk di te them se kush i fshin postimet, por shpesh fshihen postimet qe ai i kundershton.

Me e bukur eshte se ai asnjehere nuk sjell fakte serioze, faktet e tij tipik jane "shiko cfare ka thene ky HISTORIANI para 2 SHEKUJSH mbi gjuhen shqipe", ndersa postimet e mija "shiko krahasimet GJUHESORE me Shqipes me gjuhet e tjera".

--

Nuk ka kuptim dicka e tille, si mundet te lejohen idiotsi te tilla? 

Si reference mbi gjuhesine merret nje historian romantik edhe jo gjuhesia vete?

--

Apo fshihen postimet me referenca edhe lejohen karagjozlliqe si "sllavet e shqiptojne germen Q edhe germen GJ", eshte thjesht qesharake!

Pse fshihen faktet shkencore? Edhe pse tolerohen persona qe as nuk dine ta Shqiptojne Shqipen te postojne budalllalleqe, sidomos pse fshihen postimet e dikujt kur ai i meson ketyre analfabeteve sesi te lexojne gjuhen e tyre?

----------


## Darius

E lexova shkrimin qe te ishte fshire nga moderatori dhe mesa kuptova une nuk u fshi pasi permbante fakte e te verteta por per menyren aspak korrekte me te cilen i ishe drejtuar antareve te tjere. Pra permbante ofendime dhe nje fjalor qe e rrezon poshte shkrimin, cfare do vlere te kete patur ai. E keni ne dore vete qe te respektoheni nga stafi. Mjafton t'i permbaheni rregullave dhe te siguroj qe nuk do kete fshirje.

----------


## Rina_87

> Thjesht i shpjegova nja malazezi sesi shqiptohen germat "gj" edhe "q" ,* ja tregova se slllavet nuk i kane keto germa, por ai nga pa dija nuk dinte.*



 :pa dhembe: 

Po ti kur se di sllavishten si mund ta dish se cilat germa i kane e cilat jo dhe si i shqiptojne ato?  :pa dhembe: 

ncncncncncnc

----------


## derjansi

nuk ka malazez ne ket forum

vetem per at fjal ti merito perjashtim permanent, le mo qe je ni fodull e kokbosh qe se ke shokun

----------


## Gjinokastra

> Po ti kur se di sllavishten si mund ta dish se cilat germa i kane e cilat jo dhe si i shqiptojne ato? 
> 
> ncncncncncnc


Pse ka nevoje te dish ndonje gjuhe sllave per te ditur sesi shqiptohen alfabetet?

Pak libra gjuhesore gjen verdalle?

Sidomos alfabetet studiohen shume edhe gjen shume informacion mbi to!





> nuk ka malazez ne ket forum
> 
> vetem per at fjal ti merito perjashtim permanent, le mo qe je ni fodull e kokbosh qe se ke shokun


1-Eshte qytetar malazez, edhe e ka thene vete.
2-Meso rregullat e forumit.
3-Ti duhet te perjashtohesh se nuk respekton rregullat, se poston aty ku nuk duhet sic ke bere ne kete teme, edhe se ke fyer dikend.

--

Tani fol Darius?

Po keta dy legenat troll? Fusin hundet kudo, postojne vetem mbeturina, edhe si gomere qe jane hiqen per te zgjuar!

----------


## Gjinokastra

> E lexova shkrimin qe te ishte fshire nga moderatori dhe mesa kuptova une nuk u fshi pasi permbante fakte e te verteta por per menyren aspak korrekte me te cilen i ishe drejtuar antareve te tjere. Pra permbante ofendime dhe nje fjalor qe e rrezon poshte shkrimin, cfare do vlere te kete patur ai. E keni ne dore vete qe te respektoheni nga stafi. Mjafton t'i permbaheni rregullave dhe te siguroj qe nuk do kete fshirje.


Mendoj se mjaftonte te modifikohej pjesa qe nuk kishte lidhje me temen, ashtu sic ben Damiani, pra nuk e fshin teresisht postimin, por vetem korrigjon gabimin.

----------


## busavata

Gjinokastra edhe alfabeti serbo-kroat 
i ka edhe keto dy shkonja 
gj = dj dhe q = ć

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> nuk ka malazez ne ket forum
> 
> vetem per at fjal ti merito perjashtim permanent, le mo qe je ni fodull e kokbosh qe se ke shokun


ti me sa duket ke qene shoku i ngushte i XHAXHIT 
na de na mbau mo burre me keto perjashtime.......  
ku jetojme mo ne kohen e zogut?
ai eshte shume me i ri se ty edhe per ato qe ai di bravo i qofte per moshen qe ka
nese ty ste pelqejne mendimet e tija mundesh ti mos i lexosh ....
kush na qenke ti qe na beke ligjin.....
(gjino te me falesh qe u pErgjigja pak jashte temes tende po nuk mbahesha dot)

----------


## derjansi

> ti me sa duket ke qene shoku i ngushte i XHAXHIT 
> na de na mbau mo burre me keto perjashtime.......  
> ku jetojme mo ne kohen e zogut?
> ai eshte shume me i ri se ty edhe per ato qe ai di bravo i qofte per moshen qe ka
> nese ty ste pelqejne mendimet e tija mundesh ti mos i lexosh ....
> kush na qenke ti qe na beke ligjin.....


ku e di ti se sa vjec jam un i her.


avokatja e gjinokastres un se boj ligjin se po ta bosha un ligjin ti me gjith ate kishit fluturu perjashta.

----------


## derjansi

> Pse ka nevoje te dish ndonje gjuhe sllave per te ditur sesi shqiptohen alfabetet?
> 
> Pak libra gjuhesore gjen verdalle?
> 
> Sidomos alfabetet studiohen shume edhe gjen shume informacion mbi to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nuk quhet fyerje kur thu te verteten.

ai asht qytetar malazes me kombsi shqiptare

po kshtu asht kur mbeturina si puna jote e e ksaj helenes e majn veten per shqiptar e u thoni shqiptarve te vertet malazes, maqedon, kosovar, malok etj etj

----------


## BEHARI

> po kshtu asht kur mbeturina si puna jote e e ksaj helenes e majn veten per shqiptar e u thoni shqiptarve te vertet malazes, maqedon, kosovar, malok etj etj


hipokrizia nuk ka brira!!
ti vete mundohe te besh kritikun,nga ana tjeter bije brenda me dy kembet
duke ju thene te tjerve turq e arab!




> do ishte mir mos te shkrushe hic ne forum shqiptar si turk qe je 
> 
> e sa per takim t'ka pshtu zoti se jam pak larg se me gjith qef or Arpos.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Gjinokastra edhe alfabeti serbo-kroat 
> i ka edhe keto dy shkonja 
> gj = dj dhe q = ć


Shume e shkruajn kete fjale.....Permanent.....
Cfare eshte busavate....fjale kroate...?

----------


## busavata

> Shume e shkruajn kete fjale.....Permanent.....
> Cfare eshte busavate....fjale kroate...?


ne shkoll e kemi pas landen mesimore 
gjuha jo amtare - serbokroate 
pra ka qen e njejta gjuhe serbishtja edhe kroatishtja ...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> ne shkoll e kemi pas landen mesimore 
> gjuha jo amtare - serbokroate 
> pra ka qen e njejta gjuhe serbishtja edhe kroatishtja ...


Po si shkruhet Permanent...me ato shkronjat mramc serbisht.

Se si gjuhe jo amtare,nuk kam pas rusishten...

----------


## busavata

> Po si shkruhet Permanent...me ato shkronjat mramc serbisht.
> 
> Se si gjuhe jo amtare,nuk kam pas rusishten...


shkruhet  Pemanent

----------


## derjansi

> hipokrizia nuk ka brira!!
> ti vete mundohe te besh kritikun,nga ana tjeter bije brenda me dy kembet
> duke ju thene te tjerve turq e arab!


bje gjith biseden ktu o skuth

me gjith mesazhin privat qe personi ne fjla me coj mu, athere fol.


arpos futet ne ni rresht me kto, e aty afer je ne ti.

----------


## Rina_87

> Pse ka nevoje te dish ndonje gjuhe sllave per te ditur sesi shqiptohen alfabetet?
> 
> Pak libra gjuhesore gjen verdalle?
> 
> Sidomos alfabetet studiohen shume edhe gjen shume informacion mbi to!


Po nje person qe e di nje gjuhe sigurisht se eshte me i besueshem sesa nje person qe ska pasur kontakt me popullin i cili flet ate gjuhe per te cilen ben kompentent. Une nuk e di sa libra i ke lexuar ti, mirepo meqe ke hapur teme ankese dhe plus asaj fyen te tjeret qe ne qenkan injorante, legena e trolls a ka mundesi te na tregosh se cilat germa jane keto ne gjuhen sllave, per ne injorantet dhe si shqiptohen ato. 

*А Б Ц Ћ Ч Д Џ Ђ Е Ф Г Х И Ј К Л Љ М Н Њ О П Р С Ш Т У В З Ж*  

Бесој се паси та кеш дешифруар ате шкримин до те диш се чфаре кам шкруар уне кету !  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Gjinokastra

> Бесој се паси та кеш дешифруар ате шкримин до те диш се чфаре кам шкруар уне кету !


_Besoj se pasi te kesh deshfruar ate shkrimin do te dish se cfare kam shkruar une ketu!_


Mos ma prishni temen, edhe jua perseris, meqe nuk keni studiuar Shqip, nuk dini sesi Shqiptohen "q" edhe "gj", prandaj i barazvleftesoni me Serbisht.

--

Serbishtja nuk ka asnje germe "dj".

--

Shqipja "q", Shqiptohet me alfabet fonetik : /c/

Ndersa Serbishtja "ć" Shqiptohet me alfabet fonetik : /tɕ/

Por meqe ju nuk dini fillimisht sesi Shqiptohet gjuha juaj meme, shkoni edhe ulni veten, madje keni edhe guxim te kapeni me te tjeret.

--

Shqipja "gj", Shqiptohet me alfabet fonetik: /ɟ/

Ndersa Serbishtja "đ" Shqiptohet me alfabet fonetik : /dʑ/

--

Prandaj me te mira po jua perseris serisht:

MESONI TE SHQIPTONI GJUHEN TUAJ NJEHERE, PASTAJ HAJDENI EDHE TREGOJINI TE TJEREVE SESI SHQIPTOHEN GJUHET E TJERA!

----------


## i/regjistruar

Gjino_kas_tre
ke shkrime prej Idioti, pa Lidhje, pa Sens, megjithate kjo s'do te thote mos vlesh per diçka, ndryshe mendoj nuk do ishe krijuar

----------


## Rina_87

> Shqipja "q", Shqiptohet me alfabet fonetik : /c/
> 
> Ndersa Serbishtja "ć" Shqiptohet me alfabet fonetik : /tɕ/


Dhe te dy fonetikisht jane tinguj palatal (qiellzor) apo jo ?  :pa dhembe: 

Keshtu qe perfundimisht ć nuk mund te perdoret kurre si ç ne shqip dhe shkronja e duhur ne shqip eshte q.

E njejta per gj dhe dj apo đ.


P.S. Sa per informimin tend une asnje ore serbisht ne shkollen time nuk e kam pasur. Dhe e myte e myte wikipidian.

----------

